# Happy St. Caecilia's Day 2022!



## Kreisler jr

22.11. 2022 - St. Caecilia's Day, the Patron Saint of Music.


----------



## Rogerx

Thank you very much, the same for you .


----------



## Joachim Raff

This recording of this magnificent Mass is one that gets my vote. For anyone who has not heard it, you are missing out big time.


----------

